# Faelan - another 1st Place



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sharon he looks great in Blue!
Huge congrats lady!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations.... I'm not surprised that you work well under pressure  and I think Faelan's paws looks fine - I like 'em a little more 'au naturel'


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Well done, you guys!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations! Faelan looks great with that blue ribbon and I think his coat looks good.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations that is awesome!

It's stressful enough without crazy schedule conflicts.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah, I have been deliberately entering one dog at a time to try to avoid conflicts <sheesh> .. especially when we have missed so many trials lately with life happenings it would have been nice if things had stayed on schedule LOL But he did very well amid the chaos. 

The dome is a lovely place but many, many dogs just cannot handle it - Towhee is among them. The pressurized doors, the noise, the balls and bodies coming through the rings, the chanting/cheering, the pressurized air ect, It does not seem to affect Faelan much as long as there are no crate lungers on our way to and from the rings/doors. Although he wanted no part of his down signal in the crating aisle, so we needed to do some work on that.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wooo hoooo way to go Faelan!
Great photo, too. He's so handsome! I noticed you said he runs 20 inch, does he run regular or preferred?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Faelan runs in Preferred since he used to have a bar problem, but since I took the Daisy Peel class he is jumping really well. But he still is not a typical agility dog in build so I will be keeping him in Preferred to protect that front end - he is much better built for field ; imagine that - a golden built for field work LOL

I may be moving Ms Towhee to the regular classes since she is such an agile dog and has not been shown enough to earn titles yet


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations !


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

That arena sounds very challenging. Is it used for any dog events other than agility? Can't really imagine an obedience trial in that environment.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

TheZ's said:


> That arena sounds very challenging. Is it used for any dog events other than agility? Can't really imagine an obedience trial in that environment.


I do not think so. I would bet that they just would have too poor of an entry to even think of that. This place is huge and even with 2 rings plus at least another ring's worth (agility rings at 100 x 100) for crating, we take about 1/4 of the space. We New Englanders show in some pretty noisy places in obedience but that is well beyond what would create a draw unless the whole place could be dedicated I would think...

ETA: A link to the dome 
http://www.starhillsports.com/tour-the-facility


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Congratulations! Sounds like a great time!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> I do not think so. I would bet that they just would have too poor of an entry to even think of that. This place is huge and even with 2 rings plus at least another ring's worth (agility rings at 100 x 100) for crating, we take about 1/4 of the space. We New Englanders show in some pretty noisy places in obedience but that is well beyond what would create a draw unless the whole place could be dedicated I would think...
> 
> ETA: A link to the dome
> Amenities


Wow. I checked out the link. That place is unbelievable. No wonder some of the dogs aren't comfortable there. Extra congrats for Faelan's performance there.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats to team Faelan! You must have been pretty stressed with the rings conflicting. That building sounds like an excellent proofing area, hee hee!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Way to go Faelan! And sheesh, those would be considered groomed feet in this house!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Proofing indeed  If Faelan can do signals there, he should find a regular obedience trial easy right? :: Interestingly enough, I later saw other obedience folk practicing signals in that general area LOL



Happy said:


> Congrats to team Faelan! You must have been pretty stressed with the rings conflicting. That building sounds like an excellent proofing area, hee hee!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I know that Faelan and Tito are built similarly, which is why I asked. I didn't think he was short enough to run 20 inch regular!
I run Tito in preferred because of his structure and age, too. He's never had a bar problem, but I don't think these bigger chested boys should be jumping full height repeatedly. Just my humble and often wrong opinion  .




Sunrise said:


> Faelan runs in Preferred since he used to have a bar problem, but since I took the Daisy Peel class he is jumping really well. But he still is not a typical agility dog in build so I will be keeping him in Preferred to protect that front end - he is much better built for field ; imagine that - a golden built for field work LOL
> 
> I may be moving Ms Towhee to the regular classes since she is such an agile dog and has not been shown enough to earn titles yet


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Woo hoooo! Congratulations! Love the ribbon Pic. It's always good to know you can work well under pressure..

I did the same thing to poor Mira before, after two unexpected runs she had a big poop right when we got out of the ring... Whew! I am usually very very good about my routines....


----------

